# Hunting > Hunting >  How to sling carry a rifle with bipod????

## Jojiyo

Hi guys

I am a new to hunting and I have a Tikka t3 with a Harris Bipod. When I  carry it on a sling with muzzle upwards, it hurts on my shoulders from the edges of the bipod. How do you guys carry rifle with bipod in your hunting trips???? 
Jojiyo

----------


## Gibo

Have you adjusted it to various lengths? Mine has never been an issue, t3 with harris

----------


## Neckshot

Put it in you'r day bag.if you need it on to shoot a animal you should have time to attach it 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jojiyo

Thank you for the reply. Now I have shortened the length and put on my jacket. problem fixed.
Thanks again
Jojiyo

----------


## veitnamcam

Ditto the above comments.
Haven't had issues with mine digging in to my shoulder, does make it a bit top heavy tho so if walking a reasonable distance its in the day pack until in "the zone"

----------


## Gibo

> Ditto the above comments.
> Haven't had issues with mine digging in to my shoulder, does make it a bit top heavy tho so if walking a reasonable distance its in the day pack until in "the zone"


+ 1 usually have it in the pack for the walk out, lately without deer  :Sad:

----------


## Jojiyo

> Put it in you'r day bag.if you need it on to shoot a animal you should have time to attach it 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


If I put it in my bag and attach my sling to the stud, i need to undo the sling and then put the bipod on which will take a few minutes and can make some noise. isn't it??? Is there any way that I can attach the bipod only when needed without removing the sling???

----------


## Gibo

> If I put it in my bag and attach my sling to the stud, i need to undo the sling and then put the bipod on which will take a few minutes and can make some noise. isn't it??? Is there any way that I can attach the bipod only when needed without removing the sling???


Not a harris bipod
Only way is to get a stock with two front mounts

----------


## Neckshot

> If I put it in my bag and attach my sling to the stud, i need to undo the sling and then put the bipod on which will take a few minutes and can make some noise. isn't it??? Is there any way that I can attach the bipod only when needed without removing the sling???


Attach sling to barrel!  Maybe? .I hunt in the bush so don't use sling or bipod there,  I only use sling in open country I also shoot gongs at 400 of my day bag. Just so I don't have to fuckaround with a big pod :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

I sometimes carry my rifle off my shoulder with the barrel pointing down, butt to shoulder, you can bring it up faster than the other way round, only prob if you arse up you'll probably have dirt up the spout, but have done this for a long time without a prob

----------


## 260hunter

Try a military 3point sling. Safer than on the shoulder and way more comfortable. Also  much quicker to bring into action.

----------


## gadgetman

> Not a harris bipod
> Only way is to get a stock with two front mounts


I put an extra stud on the front of the Zastava stock for the sling. The others have an extra stud on the suppressor. Helps to carry muzzle up as sticks too far down carried butt up with suppressor on.

----------


## longrange308

get an eberlestock pack 
i dont use a sling anymore 
gun in bag, need gun pull from bag, put back in bag , job done

----------


## peril 787b

I'd suggest practising your shooting without the bipod. You'll be better off without it, unless you're taking long distance shots, in which case you'll have plenty of time to fit it up

----------


## Toby

> get an eberlestock pack 
> i dont use a sling anymore 
> gun in bag, need gun pull from bag, put back in bag , job done



Then you go bush hunting...  :Grin: 

I have only just begun trusting slings though I still don't often use one.

----------


## Jojiyo

After all now I have decided to keep the bipod in my pack and to use it only when needed for any long shots  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> After all now I have decided to keep the bipod in my pack and to use it only when needed for any long shots


Good move, alternatively leave your sling in the pack if the chances are higher of a long shot  :Wink:

----------


## distant stalker

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...mounting-3498/

Bit different to what you asked but this is what i did to a couple of mine

----------


## MattyP

> Put it in you'r day bag.if you need it on to shoot a animal you should have time to attach it 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


I know you've said problem fixed, but this is still the best advice in my opinion. It's amazing how much difference that little bit of weight makes if you needed to take an offhand shot. I enjoy carrying mine a lot more with it off.

My logic is now that if I need it on, I should have time to attach it, but if I want it off, I probably don't have the time to detach it.

Edit - should have read whole thread, I see you've come to the same conclusion  :Psmiley: .

----------

